
Show HN: ImagePoke (Snapchat for postcards) - maambmb
http://www.imagepoke.com
======
maambmb
My buddy and I created ImagePoke over the course of a week as a side project.
We're pretty new to web development, so we're learning a lot as we go.

The idea for ImagePoke is pretty simple:

1) Upload/Provide a URL for an image 2) Crop said image 3) Doodle on said
image 4) Provide recipient address details 5) Provide payment ($3.00) via
stripe 6) Doodled image arrives at recipient's address as a postcard in ~ 7
days

A Picture of the first two ImagePokes ever:

[http://www.imgur.com/XRltBxH](http://www.imgur.com/XRltBxH)

We've got full "account" support (at the end of the process you can create an
account that stores recipient addresses and payment methods), but this is
optional.

Any suggestions/criticisms would be massively appreciated, as I said, we're
both quite new at this..

Thanks!

\- Tim

~~~
atulord
This is a great idea! One suggestion I have is to limit the file size for
uploada. I tried to upload an image greater than 3mb and I have been waiting
for iit to finish(still waiting)

~~~
maambmb
Thanks atulord!

I'll get that fixed sometime today.

ImagePoke definitely needs a layer (or two) of serious polish. I'm sure there
are still a few more bugs lurking :P

Tim

------
IAmGarrett
You have a great conversion process. I eased right into creating the card and
thought 3 bucks is cheap enough to try once so I did it. I guess improvements
could be: Filters on the picture, different types of stencils/stamps, and a
smaller drawing tool for when I really want to get my art on. Only competition
in this space that my google search found was services that send an unedited
postcard. Anyone else doing this?

~~~
maambmb
Thanks Garrett!

Your suggestions are totally spot on. The doodling is pretty minimal and needs
to have more widgets/features (akin to snapchat).

As you said, I think there are lots of services which let you send uploaded
images as postcards. However they are marketed as "serious" services and don't
come across as "fun" to use.

Tim

